# Need help dating a JC Higgins Flightliner...



## Christopher Arnold (Jul 12, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate someone's expertise on JC Higgins bikes.  Have pictures of the serial number and bike.  Thanks!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 13, 2011)

The second number, 4607 (0) is the catalog # for a ladies' 1960 DeLuxe Flightliner. It looks to be all original, and in great shape!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2011)

I accidently crushed a bike like that and I still kick myself sometimes over that. I see yours has the tail light! If you can find the lens, that would be a huge plus as the tail light is one of the most difficult things to find for these.


----------

